# short vid



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

killartank movie


----------



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

ziet er goed uit allemaal









fijn om te zien dat ze 'happy together'zijn


----------



## wayne.140 (Jan 23, 2005)

If there is one thing i love about these piranha sites is to see people who put alot of thought into there tanks







Your tank is awsome that background looks the dogs nuts and your reds rock.

Thanks for sharing the vid man


----------



## 130tank (Dec 21, 2004)

Love the tank and the vid.


----------



## brain240 (Jun 23, 2004)

Goeie sh*t killarbee









(good sh*t killarbee)

(bon merde killarbee)

(shöne Scheisse killarbee)


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

my god that is awesome


----------



## Dasmopar (Jan 22, 2005)

Man when I grow up I wanna have a tank like that. AWSOME!!!!


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

awesome tank 1 of my favs.

is it just me or do your Ps look like they are havign a hard time breathing. do you not have enough oxygen exchange in your tank?


----------



## prdemon (Aug 1, 2003)

CTREDBELLY said:


> awesome tank 1 of my favs.
> 
> is it just me or do your Ps look like they are havign a hard time breathing. do you not have enough oxygen exchange in your tank?
> [snapback]1055883[/snapback]​


my thoughts exactly, nevertheless a very nice tank.


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

WOW


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Sweet!!!
Did the Comp. Get seperated from them?


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

prdemon said:


> CTREDBELLY said:
> 
> 
> > awesome tank 1 of my favs.
> ...


I thought the same thing...
Curious what happened to the compressus, did you take him out or did he become a snack?








Your tank is certainly the best one I have seen on this site.


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

Great stuff!!! Gorgeous set-up!!!


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Very Nice Frans
Great tank and vid.
pete


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

All I can say is


----------



## zrreber (Mar 8, 2005)

god damn thats a nice tank you got there killerbee


----------



## TRomP (Oct 20, 2003)

Nice vid frans, love seeing your tank caus its awesome


----------

